# Sure Loc QC-1



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

have a lethal weapon 1 and QC2, are you gonna actually be switching out the pin modules? They are awesome sights! pins are nice n bright, they use only Green and Red fibers in them which are plenty bright for me. the LW1 has the micro adjust individual pins so if your not gonna switch out pins they i would suggest the LW1. As i suspect since its for a hunting and 3D rig you prolly shoot same arrows so you wouldnt need to remove or adjust pins. Lemme know if you want any pics or anything, mine is on my Katera XL


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Could I see a picture of them on your katera xl if you have a couple around. I haven't really figure out the differences between the lethal weapon and the QC1 other than being able to swap out the pins. Does the lethal impact put much weight out front?

David


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

go to sureloc website, they show how you can remove the QC module, that sight is for if your gonna shoot different setups so you can take the pins out and swap another in and there all set and dialed in, if you are gonna shoot one arrow only go with the tllethal weapon 1. ill get pics asap for you the LW sight is prolly lighter than the QC1 there very light and yet strong, machined aluminum


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

hope this helps a bit, camo does not match perfectly for sure but when your out and bows setup its not too bad at all


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

few more


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dwagoner, thanks for the pics. Looks like a nice setup you have there. So what all are you paying for when you move up to the lethal weapon? It's more expensive, so are you just paying for the micro adjust pins?

David


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

I actually got this one brand new in package off ebay for $185, the sight is just an allin one i think, the adjustment of the pins is awesome! you can move one pin or 3 or 4 or any combo, you can move pin 1, 3 and 5 all at same time, anything you want, very versatile. AND if you dont want it on the 6" bar then you got the LW2 obviously. Ill tell you this Sureloc backs their products like no other, no questions asked thell take care of you


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

I just got done looking these over and the difference between the LW and the QC is the QC allows you to swap out different modules of pins. The LW has micro adjustment for the pins and the LW model 200 has a 2" sight housing that has an adapter that will allow you to use a 42mm magnification lens if you would like to. The LW model 150 will not accomidate a lens set up and has a sight housing of 1.5". So depending on what you want to do they have options.


----------

